# 8’ marsh boat/ 2 man pond boat



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

I am selling an 8’ 2 person pond boat setup for duck hunting. Doors easily come off for fishing. Boat is very stable drafts very shallow and plenty of room for you and gear. A trolling motor pushes it very well or easily paddle it. Boat is in great shape no leaks or cracks. Including a 55# thrust trolling motor and battery both used twice less than a year old and cover. Easily fits in the bed of a truck.$1000 obo Delphos 45833


----------

